
I'll Get Drunk and Vet Your Business Idea - cwmacken
https://iwillvetyourbusinessideadrunk.com/
======
jbaudanza
The "Pay With Card" button doesn't work if you're running uBlock or something
else that is blocking google analytics. It seems there is some javascript that
depends on `ga` being defined.

Also, "a lot" is two words.

Anyway, I got a chuckle and I hope you make a few bucks! Good luck!

~~~
cwmacken
Thank you so much for the heads up! I've removed those tracking event's and
tested it with u block and it seems to be working now. Can you give it a quick
test??

Also, I edited the copy ;)

Thanks Again!

~~~
jbaudanza
Yep, works now!

~~~
cwmacken
Awesome thank you!

